# Help Needed Identifying Old Fusee Pocket Watch



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I received this in a package from a relative from back home in England. I was told that it was from the early 1800s, but no more than that. I know there are some masters of pocket watches around here, so any more information would be amazing. I posted in the vintage section, but I think this might be a bit too vintage for them  There's a key and it does run, though a bit fast.

First in the outer case:


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Then the inner case:


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

And the movement:



















The movement is signed

R.W. Newland

Farnham

N:619

There are some hallmarks that are very worn on the inside of the case back, I'll try and get a decent picture posted.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

*Ridgeway William Newland*:

Baptism: 13 February 1765, South Warnborough, England. Date of death unknown.

Occupation: Watchmaker.

His eldest son, also Ridgeway William, b. 1790, Well, near Odiham, Hampshire, England, d. 8 March 1864, Encounter Bay, South Australia. A congregational minister who worked in the Potteries for 22 years before emigrating to Australia in 1839.

.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

AVO said:


> *Ridgeway William Newland*:
> 
> Baptism: 13 February 1765, South Warnborough, England. Date of death unknown.
> 
> ...


Very impressed. I wish I was that knowledgable about watches.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Google is your friend...! :buba:

I'd never heard of him but typed in Newland watchmaker Farnham!


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

You don't find to many people named 'Ridgeway' these days. I think the name is due a comeback!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Indeed, and the father-son connection was therefore quite easy to follow!

And that is one beautiful piece...if you ever decide to sell it, do so when I'm attached to a computer!


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

I took some pictures in the sun. You can make out some of the marks on the inside of the case:



















It definitely has "ES" stamped in the case and what looks like "G1" but that is harder to make out. There is a sequence of numbers too, but they are very worn.


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

And a few more pictures of the movement:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Beauty watch! Love the ogre at the base of the flowers on the balance bridge.

I think it needs a new home in the Pacific Northwest or Glasgow!


----------

